# Does lightning crotch mean labour soon??!! *terrified*



## uptotrix

Hey guys, yesterday I was on my feet practically all day and I felt what I think was lightning crotch multiple times. This weird vibration sort of feeling that lasts a second or 2 n it like shoots right down to your pubic bone... That's it right? (I'm not exactly sure if that is lightning crotch though). Later on, I felt baby moving right above my pubic bone! Isn't it too low??
Also, when I use the toilet, I sit on the pan and theres so much pressure down there! it feels like my lady bits are gonna burst open and the baby will fall out!!!! 
Im 28 weeks...Isn't it too early for all this ??? I'm so scared....I'm out of town and won't be able to visit MW/doc for like a month :-( please tell me it's normal :-(


----------



## Quailpower

Lightening crotch is just the Baby trying to engage, and first time mums engage WAAY early some times. Ive heard of them engaging in the early 20's! And it doesnt mean labour is on the way because they just as easily pop out.

My LO lightened at 30 then popped out, and is now in again. When my LO engaged at 30 it was when id been on my feet all day so I think its just gravity half the time. Try not to worry :)


----------



## Sarah125

As pp said. My baby engaged around 33 weeks and I started getting this feeling. But baby is still happily in there comfy at 38+3. Don't worry :flower:


----------



## laila 44

Not at all. I've had lightening crotch since 24 weeks and baby wasn't engaged. Very normal. My dr said its when baby touches cervix


----------



## Prinny

Definitely try not to worry to much, I've had these "shooting pains" in my vagina since 16 weeks and I had them last time too with my DS I didn't have him early or anything like that, I also get them just with a normal period (of course when NOT pregnant lol) I think it's just a part of pregnancy some women get I've had this feeling but my baby hasn't engaged and my DS never engaged until I was in active labour..so Definitely try not to panic..x


----------



## CordeliaJ

It's when baby kicks your cervix, it doesn't mean they're engaging. I've had it since 16 weeks, although now his head is engaged and when he pushes on my cervix it's like a burning ring of fire. Ouch!
Don't worry though, all normal and doesn't mean labour is starting. x


----------



## ttc126

I had this last week (I'm 30 weeks now) and was worried. I'm being monitored closely for preterm contractions so I panicked!

Turns out baby's head just engaged early. My cervix was totally fine. Don't worry too much unless you get watery discharge, bleeding, or strong cramping along with the shooting pains.


----------



## Emmy0320

My little princess likes to have kickboxing sessions with my cervix once a week or so. It's been happening since about 20 weeks and is becoming more frequent. It's really uncomfortable but I'm pretty sure she's just reminding me who's in charge here.


----------



## uptotrix

ok that's a relief! I tend to freak out easily. Lol. I lied down with my legs up and the pressure lessened considerably. Thank you so much ladies..I honestly don't know what I would do without you'll


----------



## LockandKey

I've gotten this too on and off, my MW said it was normal too. My LO has not engaged yet, most of the time it's from him deciding to use my cervix as a punching bag, or his head hitting a nerve


----------

